# az rancher is sued by illegal immigrants.........



## mrofna (Jan 26, 2009)

From the Washington Times (http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/200 ... a-rancher/)

An Arizona man who has waged a 10-year campaign to stop a flood of illegal immigrants from crossing his property is being sued by 16 Mexican nationals who accuse him of conspiring to violate their civil rights when he stopped them at gunpoint on his ranch on the U.S.-Mexico border.

Roger Barnett, 64, began rounding up illegal immigrants in 1998 and turning them over to the U.S. Border Patrol, he said, after they destroyed his property, killed his calves and broke into his home.

His Cross Rail Ranch near Douglas, Ariz., is known by federal and county law enforcement authorities as "the avenue of choice" for immigrants seeking to enter the United States illegally.

Trial continues Monday in the federal lawsuit, which seeks $32 million in actual and punitive damages for civil rights violations, the infliction of emotional distress and other crimes. Also named are Mr. Barnett's wife, Barbara, his brother, Donald, and Larry Dever, sheriff in Cochise County, Ariz., where the Barnetts live. The civil trial is expected to continue until Friday.

The lawsuit is based on a March 7, 2004, incident in a dry wash on the 22,000-acre ranch, when he approached a group of illegal immigrants while carrying a gun and accompanied by a large dog.

Attorneys for the immigrants - five women and 11 men who were trying to cross illegally into the United States - have accused Mr. Barnett of holding the group captive at gunpoint, threatening to turn his dog loose on them and saying he would shoot anyone who tried to escape.

The immigrants are represented at trial by the Mexican American Legal Defense and Educational Fund (MALDEF), which also charged that Sheriff Dever did nothing to prevent Mr. Barnett from holding their clients at "gunpoint, yelling obscenities at them and kicking one of the women."

In the lawsuit, MALDEF said Mr. Barnett approached the group as the immigrants moved through his property, and that he was carrying a pistol and threatening them in English and Spanish. At one point, it said, Mr. Barnett's dog barked at several of the women and he yelled at them in Spanish, "My dog is hungry and he's hungry for buttocks."

The lawsuit said he then called his wife and two Border Patrol agents arrived at the site. It also said Mr. Barnett acknowledged that he had turned over 12,000 illegal immigrants to the Border Patrol since 1998.

In March, U.S. District Judge John Roll rejected a motion by Mr. Barnett to have the charges dropped, ruling there was sufficient evidence to allow the matter to be presented to a jury. Mr. Barnett's attorney, David Hardy, had argued that illegal immigrants did not have the same rights as U.S. citizens.

Mr. Barnett told The Washington Times in a 2002 interview that he began rounding up illegal immigrants after they started to vandalize his property, northeast of Douglas along Arizona Highway 80. He said the immigrants tore up water pumps, killed calves, destroyed fences and gates, stole trucks and broke into his home.

Some of his cattle died from ingesting the plastic bottles left behind by the immigrants, he said, adding that he installed a faucet on an 8,000-gallon water tank so the immigrants would stop damaging the tank to get water.

Mr. Barnett said some of the ranch´s established immigrant trails were littered with trash 10 inches deep, including human waste, used toilet paper, soiled diapers, cigarette packs, clothes, backpacks, empty 1-gallon water bottles, chewing-gum wrappers and aluminum foil - which supposedly is used to pack the drugs the immigrant smugglers give their "clients" to keep them running.

He said he carried a pistol during his searches for the immigrants and had a rifle in his truck "for protection" against immigrant and drug smugglers, who often are armed.

ASSOCIATED PRESS DEFENDANT: Roger Barnett said he had turned over 12,000 illegal immigrants to the Border Patrol since 1998.

A former Cochise County sheriff´s deputy who later was successful in the towing and propane business, Mr. Barnett spent $30,000 on electronic sensors, which he has hidden along established trails on his ranch. He searches the ranch for illegal immigrants in a pickup truck, dressed in a green shirt and camouflage hat, with his handgun and rifle, high-powered binoculars and a walkie-talkie.

His sprawling ranch became an illegal-immigration highway when the Border Patrol diverted its attention to several border towns in an effort to take control of the established ports of entry. That effort moved the illegal immigrants to the remote areas of the border, including the Cross Rail Ranch.

"This is my land. I´m the victim here," Mr. Barnett said. "When someone´s home and loved ones are in jeopardy and the government seemingly can´t do anything about it, I feel justified in taking matters into my own hands. And I always watch my back."


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

this is just plain crazy...a group that is a legal defense fund for illegals.

Reminds of of a Phil Hendrie bit several years ago, anyway a lawyer was representing illegals against Disneyland to have a spanish only day. The bit was that they translated the haunted mansion as funny and a small world as offensive...

truth imitates fiction.

Seriously I do forsee more armed conflicts in this area.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Roger Barnett said he had turned over 12,000 illegal immigrants to the Border Patrol since 1998. 
  

"my dog is hungry and its hungry for buttocks" :lol: :lol:

thats crazy that this guy is being sued.. What a crock of sh1t.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, what has this country come to when they let illegals sue legals. :eyeroll:


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds to me he is just doing a good job managing the herd...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Roger Barnett said he had turned over 12,000 illegal immigrants to the Border Patrol since 1998.


That stood out to me too...that many turned in by one guy, in less than a decade is insane.

You'd think he'd be legal if he'd done that to U.S. citizens. Let alone illegals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am sure it would have been legal had he done it to a fellow citizen, but our government is pampering the illegals so much that they have more rights than we do. Our representation in Washington is in bad need of some 2X4 therapy.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

"CHOPPER SICK BALLS....."


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

It continually amazes me how illegals feel it is their right to come into an established country (established by the legals that have worked hard to make it this way) and reap full benefits. Those benefits often exceed the ones our legals get, even though we pay taxes. Let alone, they are often bringing in drugs that are a detriment to our society. I remember in high school we had a teacher talk about the practice of pregnant Mexican women that come over the border to have their kids for free, then move back...maybe.

The judge that didn't allow this case to be thrown out should be taken off the bench. It's a slap in the face to not only the defendant, but all the Border Guard's efforts...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that would be three people a day for ten years, outstanding


----------



## tomgutt (Feb 7, 2009)

that sucks :******: :******: he's a real patriot!!.maybe a little of shoot-shovel-n-shutup would work better


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

You got to love how our society pampers the minorities. Let alone illegals, this makes me so sick and ****** off. I can't believe that there is a single person that would defend those pieces of sh!t. Then to sue for that much money is insane as well.

What the guy needs to do is set out land mines...


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

could he sue the us government for failing to protect him from the onslaught of illegals?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats bull**** :eyeroll: . That guy has the right to hold a gun on them. I know if I had a problem I'd be armed and ready. I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger if it got to bad. I say good job to Mr. Barrnet, and keep bringing them in.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Mexico even worth 32 million $$?? (Minus Cancun)


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It's crazy that here in ND we can use deadly force on someone in our own homes but down in TX you can't even make a basic citizens arrest on your own property. I say he should just start shooting them and leaving them there. Maybe they'll get the hint then... :sniper:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

The worst part is that they are using the court system that US taxpayers pay for. Once they get into this country illegally they don't pay taxes anyway. If I were the judge, I would throw out the case and tell them to take it up with the country that they are legally registered to. Unreal. I'd love to see what would happen to them if they were to try and come in through the North border of the country. :strapped:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

striped1 said:


> could he sue the us government for failing to protect him from the onslaught of illegals?


I think that would make a very interesting case. It's not his job to protect the border...it's the government's. So who is really at fault here, him or them?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I think that this guy should be rewarded for his services to our country instead of getting sued.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The lawyer, or lawyers representing the illegals should be slapped and their license to practice should be rolled up and shoved where the sun don't shine.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> The lawyer, or lawyers representing the illegals should be slapped and their license to practice should be rolled up and shoved where the sun don't shine.


Further more, the lawyers should be sent to Mexico to practice there. How long before they beg to come back.....


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

This just makes me want to puke... uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Another reason to put this guy's face on rushmore:

On nightline tonight they were in Phoenix, following the police as they were tracking kidnappings related to the mexican mob. How many of the victims and kidnappers are illegals, almost all of them. In 2008 Phoenix had 375 kidnappings, second highest city in the WORLD. You can guess which city has the most, Mexico city.

uke:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

TK33 said:


> Another reason to put this guy's face on rushmore:
> 
> On nightline tonight they were in Phoenix, following the police as they were tracking kidnappings related to the mexican mob. How many of the victims and kidnappers are illegals, almost all of them. In 2008 Phoenix had 375 kidnappings, second highest city in the WORLD. You can guess which city has the most, Mexico city.
> 
> uke:


I did not know that, thanks for sharing. That just makes me want to stink! uke:


----------

